# 1970 restoration



## GrubbDawg (Oct 18, 2007)

My brother wants to restore an old B from the 70s (can't remember the year/model). Can anyone recommend a good shop somewhere in the South East. He is willing to ship/travel if the place has a good reputation. Links/personal experience would be great.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Harrypr (Mar 4, 2002)

Several NC BMW owners have had their cars restored by Lavalle's Import Restoration in Greensboro with excellent results. Their phone # is 336-662-0574.

HTH,


----------

